# Can you prepare Moink Balls ahead?



## schlotz (May 23, 2020)

Have a lot going on tomorrow and though why not at least put the Moink Balls together today, place in the fridge then smoke tomorrow along with the brisket. Only concern is whether the 2 raw eggs mixed into the meat might be a safety issue.


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2020)

Oh,  you're making your own MOINK balls from scratch?  Holding them in the fridge overnight will be no problem.... Just keep them cold.  You can also make ahead and freeze, I do that with meatballs and meatloaf.

These were made the day before:


----------



## schlotz (May 24, 2020)

Yup, decided to do just that. They're hanging out in the fridge until about 1pm today when I'll remove them and let warm up for 30 minutes or so before putting them on the rack above the brisket that's been smoking since 5:30 this morning.


----------

